# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κρίση πανικού και άνχος

## rouris

Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum και θα ήθελα να σας πω το πρόβλημα μου. Eίμαι φοιτητής και είμαι 23 χρονών. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι αγχώνομαι πολύ για την σχολή μου. Είχα πολύ άγχος πριν τις εξετάσεις και πριν 2 μήνες έπαθα κρίση πανικού και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο. Ανχωνόμουνα και μετά την κρίση πανικού μιας και είχα εξετάσεις. Μετά της εξετάσεις είχα φοβίες για 1 μήνα επειδή φοβόμουνα να μην το ξαναπάθω κρίση πανικού. Εδώ και 1 μήνα έχω ξεπεράσει τις φοβίες μου αλλά ξεκινήσε πάλι το άγχος για την σχολή μου. Επειδή είναι η τελευταία χρονιά μου στην σχολή αγχώνομαι καθημερινώς για την πτυχιακή μου σχεδόν όλη μέρα σε τέτοιο σημείο που δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ. Επίσης έχω ταχυπαλμίες και δύσπνοιες. Αγχώνομαι γιατί βλέπω ότι δεν θα προλάβω να παραδώσω την πτυχιακή και φοβάμαι την αποτυχία πάρα πολύ. Όποτε πάω να δουλέψω πάνω στην πτυχιακή μου πάλι ανχώνομαι και δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ φοβάμαι πως έχω μισήσει την πτυχιακή μου. Επίσης αγχώνομαι πολύ για τα τεστ που κάνουμε στην σχολή όχι μόνο την μέρα που τα γράφουμε αλλά και την προηγούμενη μέρα σε στάδιο να ξεχνάω στην εξέταση αφτά που έχω διαβάσει. Πηγαίνω σε ένα ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν με βοηθάει. Πως μπορώ να μην αγχώνομαι τόσο πολύ??? Δεν το ελέγχω το άγχος και έχει γίνει καθημερινό και δεν θέλω μέχρι να παραδώσω πτυχιακή να έχω τόσο άγχος. Την πτυχιακή την παραδίδω σε 3 μήνες. Έχετε να μου προτείνεται καμία λύση???

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/0...1%CE%B5%CF%82/ 
δες το παραπάνω ... επίσης να τρέφεσαι σωστά, να δεις τα θετικά της ιστορίας σου... Είσαι στο τέλος κατάφερες να φτάσεις στο τέλος παρά τις όποιες δυσκολίες. Τις κρίσεις πανικού μπορείς να αποφασίσεις να μην της ξαναπάθεις, είσαι κυρίαρχος του εαυτού σου, μπορεί να λύγισες αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έσπασες.. Κάνε ένα πρόγραμμα στο διάβασμα σου 2 ώρες το πρωί μέτα έξω για βόλτα να περπατήσεις να φας κάτι (αρκετά φρούτα, πρωτεινη, λίγους υδατάνθρακες και αρκετούς ξηρούς καρπούς ανάλατους) αν μπορείς όχι καφείνη πιες τσαι αλλά ως της 6 το απόγευμα.. μετα αλλες 2-3 ώρες διάβασμα μετά κατι άλλο να ξεκουραστεις και να χαλαρώσεις και μετα υπνος ... καλό είναι πριν τον υπνο να φας κάτι αμυλούχο μια φέτα ψωμί, να κάνεις ένα ζεστό μπάνιο να χαλαρώσεις να κλείσεις τα μάτια σου να χαλαρώσεις και να αφήσεις τις σκέψεις να περνάν απο το κεφάλι σου χωρίς να τους δίνει μεγαλύτερη έκταση ... να περνάν και να φεύγουν απλά οι σκέψεις ... Νομίζω πως θα σε βοηθήσει ο ψυχολόγος αλλά και εσύ να τον βοηθήσεις με την θετική σου σκέψη...

----------


## rouris

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για συμβουλές για το στρες και για το πρόγραμμα. Το δύσκολο κομμάτι για εμένα είναι το κάνω πράξη. Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω πολύ. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι καλύτερα να τα παρατήσω όλα και να μην ξανασχοληθώ και να είμαι καλά στην υγεία μου αλλά μετά λέω χωρίς πτυχίο δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα αυτό είναι που με αγχόνη ότι δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Δεν ξέρω τι δικαιολογία να λέω στον εαυτό μου ώστε να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι την αποτυχία. Όταν πάω στο γυμναστήριο σκέφτομαι την πτυχιακή και αγχώνουμε και για αυτό έχω απομακρυνθεί από τον αθλητισμό που αγαπάω. Γενικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω σχεδόν τίποτα πέρα από την πτυχιακή γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο χρόνος που θα τρωγα στο να κάνω κάτι άλλο θα μπορούσα να τον αφιερώσω στην πτυχιακή και να τελείωνα. Ένας φίλος μου μου είπε να πάω σε ένα νοσοκομείο να δω τα σημαντικά προβλήματα υγείας που αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος και να δω την πτυχιακή πιο χαλαρά. Τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν αντέχεται το άγχος και αυτό είναι που με τρελαίνει και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω σκεφτεί να πω του ψυχολόγου μου να μου δώσει κανένα χάπι για το άγχος αλλά από την άλλη λέω ότι και να μείνω δεν πειράζει οπότε μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω μόνος μου αλλά αυτές είναι πολύ λίγες φορές. Σίγουρα μετά την σχολή θα έχω τύψεις για το τόσο άγχος που έχω αυτήν την περίοδο και θα τα βάλω με τον εαυτό μου και θα λέω πως έκανα τόσο κακό στον εαυτό μου. Δεν έχω ξαναβρεθεί σε τέτοια δύσκολη θέση ποτέ και ούτε έχω αποτύχει σε κάτι που το θεωρώ τόσο σημαντικό και για αυτό να με αγχώνει τόσο. Είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Να μην διαθέτεις για την πτυχιακή περισσότερο χρόνο απο αυτόν που έχεις. Αν πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου πέρα απο τα όρια του είναι λογικό να σε βγάλεις off ... και μετά θα πάνε όλα πίσω... κάνε ένα ένα βήμα την φορά και βάλε μια σειρά πρώτα η υγεία και μετά όλα τα άλλα ... Θα τελειώσεις και όλα θα παρουνε τον δρόμο τους...Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου ..να πας γυμναστήριο όχι πολύ έστω 40 λεπτά 1 ώρα να βοηθήσεις το σώμα και το μυαλό σου να επανέλθει... κάνε ένα βήμα και με επιμονή και πίστη θα έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα και θα είναι σίγουρα πιο εύκολα...

----------


## rouris

Το θέμα είναι ότι νομίζω ότι έχω μείνει πίσω στην πτυχιακή αλλά όχι επειδή δεν προσπάθησα αλλά κάποια λάθη που έκανα σε θέμα χρόνου μιας και είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που βάζω κάποιο στόχο που έχει τόση μεγάλη διάρκεια χρόνου. Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να κάθομαι όλη μέρα σπίτι κάθε μέρα για να κάνω πτυχιακή και να αναπληρώσω τα λάθη μου ή να διαθέσω κάποιο λογικό χρόνο για την πτυχιακή μου και να κάνω και άλλα πράγματα μέσα στην ημέρα. Αν δεν αναπληρώσω το χρόνο που έχασα μπορεί να μην προλάβω να τελειώσω την πτυχιακή και έτσι να παραδώσω τον Σεπτέμβριο. Η λέξη Σεπτέμβριος με τρελαίνει γιατί σημαίνει αποτυχία και επίσης των μεγαλύτερο βαθμό που μπορώ να πάρω στην πτυχιακή είναι η βάση οπότε δεν θα έχω ένα καλό βαθμό το πτυχίο μου. Αν όμως κάθομαι όλοι μέρα στο σπίτι και ασχολούμαι με την πτυχιακή υπάρχουν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να την τελειώσω αλλά μπορεί να κάνω κακό στο εαυτό μου γιατί θα σκέφτομαι μόνο την πτυχιακή και θα αγχώνομαι πολύ. Με λίγα λόγια αν ακολουθήσω αυτό που λες πάνω υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να μείνω πτυχιακή αν όμως ασχολούμαι όλοι μέρα με πτυχιακή τότε θα κάνω κακό στην υγεία μου. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό που μου λες να κάνω είναι το πιο σωστό γιατί πρώτα κοιτάμε την υγεία μας και μετά τα υπόλοιπα αλλά όταν ασχολούμαι με την πτυχιακή δεν σκέφτομαι την υγεία μου το μόνο που σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να τελειώσω την πτυχιακή γιατί είμαι κοντά στην αποτυχία και έτσι δημιουργείται και το άγχος. Εγώ όπως έχω γράψει και παραπάνω την υγεία δυστυχώς θα την σκεφτώ όταν τελειώσω την πτυχιακή και δεν θα έχω κάποιο σημαντικό στόχο. Τότε θα τα βάλω με τον εαυτό μου και θα σκεφτώ πόσο κακό μου έκανα.

----------


## Biskot

Δεν είναι παράξενο να έχεις άγχος για την πτυχιακή σου,το θέμα είναι απλά ότι ζητάς πιεστικά κάτι από τον εαυτό σου,και επειδή έχω περάσει κ εγώ από τέτοιες καταστάσεις,όταν είσαι αγχωμένος και δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς,μόνο λίγες ώρες από αυτές που κάθεσαι πάνω στην πτυχιακή σου θα είναι αποδοτικές οι υπόλοιπες είναι απλά σκέψεις γύρω από το πρόβλημα που έχεις.
Έτσι δεν είναι? 
Κάλο θα ήταν να σκεφτείς ότι κ ο Σεπτέμβριος είναι κοντά,εξάλλου δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι στην γωνιά μόλις πάρεις το πτυχίο σου σε περιμένει κ η δουλειά των ονείρων σου,εκτός και αν έχεις ήδη κάτι κατά νου.
Μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι ας κάνω πρώτα την εργασία κ μετά να χαλαρώσω,δεν είναι όμως τόσο απλό,έτσι έλεγα κ εγώ, έλα όμως που είναι πιο δύσκολο αν έχεις πιέσει τον εαυτό στο μέγιστο.
Είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι ο Σεπτέμβριος δεν είναι μακριά.Κάνε απλά την προσπάθεια σου σαν να πρόκειται να τελειώσεις τον Σεπτέμβριο κ που ξέρεις μπορεί να τελειώσεις κ πιο νωρίς,δες το δηλαδή σαν κάτι πιο θετικό που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί,αλλά όχι με καταναγκασμό να τελειώσεις το Ιούνιο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι φυσιολογικο μιας κ εισαι πτυχιακος πλεον κ σε λιγο καιρο θα αποφοιτησεις, να αγχωνεσαι! οταν ομως μπαινει στα ορια του παθολογικου, εκει αλλαζει το πραγμα κ σου δυσκολευει τη ζωη! Κ εγω κανω πρακτικη κ τελειωνω φετος κ μπορω να σε καταλαβω.. Εσυ να προσπαθεις για το καλυτερο, κ μην σκεφτεσαι βαθμο πτυχιου κτλ κτλ, μονο θα σε αγχωσει! Καλη συνεχεια καλη επιτυχια καλη μετεπειτα επαγγελματικη σταδιοδρομια!! :)

----------

